# Anderson Silva Vs. Bas Rutten



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2018)

Match 4 of the MT MMA Tournament. If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

The only change will be (excluding this one) each friday I will post the new matchup, and each wednesday I will announce the winner.

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Anderson Silva Vs. Bas Rutten
Have your say: Anderson Silva Vs. Bas Rutten


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 2, 2018)

Damn you......I am torn between the two.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 2, 2018)

Very difficult to say, both extraordinary fighters. I'm gonna have to go with Bas


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 2, 2018)

Bas 100% great ambassador for the sport, never any controversy a true martial artist against a steroid cheat who's arrogant and disrespectful to his opponents, weidmans ko of him is still my favourite Mma moment


----------



## Martial D (Mar 2, 2018)

In his prime years, nobody beats Anderson. The guy had literal spider sense for like 5 years.


----------



## Buka (Mar 2, 2018)

My, my, what an interesting match up!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking like a win towards Bas Rutten. I'll leave it open until the end of the day here in case anyone missed the thread on Friday.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

That was a great matchup


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 10, 2018)

Bas liver targeting when he is in his prime is really accurate, AS can no defend.
AS in the other hand has a good counter style, but as middle weight vs heavy weight , i choose heavy weight.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> Bas liver targeting when he is in his prime is really accurate, AS can no defend.
> AS in the other hand has a good counter style, but as middle weight vs heavy weight , i choose heavy weight.
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


Bas already won. Posting the next match up today. But just an fyi, the purpose is not necessarily to focus on weijght class, since then the heavyweights would automatically win. More who is the 'better' fighter, however you wouild define better.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 10, 2018)

Bas rutten wins over  in his prime Anderson?

We'll have to assume someone threw a banana peel in the ring and Silva slipped and knocked himself out.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Bas rutten wins over  in his prime Anderson?
> 
> We'll have to assume someone threw a banana peel in the ring and Silva slipped and knocked himself out.


Or he got drug tested


----------



## Martial D (Mar 10, 2018)

Who hired USADA for this tournament anyway?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Bas won 6-4, posting next one in a few minutes.


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 10, 2018)

Duly noted 

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DanT (Mar 11, 2018)

Anderson seems to be a lot more agile and loose, where Bas is more of a one hit, one kill type fighter. Anderson is like a F-22, whereas Bas is more like a M1 Abrams.


----------

